# Documents Folder on Kindle Fire HD 8 Plus [found]



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

[Update: I found the documents folder under "Utilities" and found my book. Now I see that whenever I want to open it, I need to go there instead of to a Documents section that can be found on the main menu.]

I cannot find the documents folder in my new Kindle Fire HD 8 Plus. Would you let me know if you see it on yours? I sent a book to it with the Send To Kindle feature. With my other Kindle Fires, books that were not Amazon's went to the Documents folder or came through on the carousel as a document, but there is no carousel on the Fire HD 8 Plus.

Perhaps there is a way to see the most recent uploads the the Fire?

Thanks.


----------

